# Straight Bar Frame



## mannalo (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

Newby here.

I am desperately looking to buy a straight bar frame, it can be from a Columbia, Elgin, Westfield, Roadmaster etc. Brand is not important i just really love this style

But i have 2 problems.

1. I have no real knowledge of vintage bikes
2. I live in South Korea

Is there anyone out there who is kind enough to ship to me? I know it must be a pain and there is no extra gain in doing this for me. Other than making me very happy.

I have been trying for so long and every add i reply too gets ignored, I am an English man living in Seoul and finding it so difficult.

I will obviously pay all shipping and handling costs and can offer free accommodation to anyone that helps and visits South Korea.

I dont mind paying an inflated costs, i am a newby and have no knowledge, anybody?

Thanks

Barrie


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome, Barrie  
I guess this one can go:





The handlebars and taillight have been removed, but the rest is available. It's a ~1940 Cleveland Welding.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm not sure why people are so tentative about shipping overseas. I sell vintage Mercedes-Benz parts on eBay and most of them go overseas because people in America aren't big into restoring them, yet they are very popular in other parts of the world. Plus, overseas buyers tend to have more cash than most US buyers. Sadly, I don't have any bikes or frames for sale at this time.


----------



## mannalo (Mar 31, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Welcome, Barrie
> I guess this one can go:
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Rustjunkie, i shall PM you


----------



## mannalo (Mar 31, 2015)

Slightly embarrassing, I cannot work out how to send you a message rustjunkie


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes, new members don't have PM'ing right away.


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 31, 2015)

*I have these bikes*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?70784-FS-1949-Huffman-Firestone-Pilot-26-Mens-Nice-)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-JC-Higgins-26-Tanker-Beautiful!!!!-Complete-)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...C-Hiawatha-Tank-Bicycle-26-Complete-Ballooner

Im raising money to pay for my dogs leg surgery. which is why so many are for sale! 

welcome to the site  lot of cool bikes on here


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 31, 2015)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm happy to sell a frame/bike, but prefer you check with azbug-i first


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 31, 2015)

thank you rustjunkie, that's really nice of you. Im sure most will have to be charged to a credit card, but the more I sell the better. less on the cards to have to try to pay back. 

but if he likes your bike better of course that's ok !


----------



## mannalo (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you Azbug-i

Firstly best wishes to you injured dog.

Ideally i would prefer to just buy a frame, I am currently speaking with Rustjunkie over a possible deal, but will keep these lovely specimens in mind. 

Do you happen to have a frame on it's own?

Thanks

Barrie


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 1, 2015)

Squiggle Dog said:


> I'm not sure why people are so tentative about shipping overseas. I sell vintage Mercedes-Benz parts on eBay and most of them go overseas because people in America aren't big into restoring them, yet they are very popular in other parts of the world. Plus, overseas buyers tend to have more cash than most US buyers. Sadly, I don't have any bikes or frames for sale at this time.




Prob for those people who are overseas that'll cheat. It's been some time since I've known people who were selling other collectibles on e-bay and the problems they'd endured until they'd decided to stop any buyers from abroad. The first fail begins at USPS, once it leaves their hands at dock side, they will not guarantee delivery, refuse responsibility of tracking too. The next fault is at e-bay/paypunk. The cheats who are aware of the fault at USPS simply complain to e-bay that they never received it and are refunded. 

Now, it's been a good amount of years since I've reviewed that trick so, if something has changed, I have not heard of the solution but, in essence, that's the main problem.

Personally I've sent cash over seas as payments for an e-bay item, before e-bay changed their policy of stopping all buyers from purchases unless the seller has paypunk,   yet I  never had any trouble. 


Otherwise shipping a bike out side the 48 is cost prohibited, unless the buyer is willing to afford the extra expense and time for a ship to transport.  And if Paypunk is used in the transaction the seller needs to be confident that the buyer can not turn it around and file a not received claim, or any other action.. Moreover, an over seas buyer has to become vulnerable because, he/she would need to send money willingly, knowing if they do not receive it, there's no recourse.

Due to a seller's lack of international civil or judicial support, It would not be wise to sell and ship an item abroad unless paid in irrevocable cash/funds first.

It can be tricky in the states too. Another concern I have not visited in much longer time than the paypunk trick is federal enforcement of scam buyers/sellers within the states. Last I knew in the late 1990's, the feds would not step in unless it involved a single item or combined total of multiple items of $20,000 or more. I'm sure that target has increased by now.


----------



## mannalo (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you jeff54. I really appreciate you detailed and very informative response. I guessed it would be for the reasons you mentioned and know that most sellers just can't be bothered with all the hassle and possible risk of a problem occuring. 

I used to sell a few bits on Ebay and i too would not ship to countries like Africa and the middle east because i was always scared of being screwed over.

I am an English man living in South Korea and now on the receiving end. Lucky for me i have found a few open minded and caring people who are willing to go out of their way to help a fellow bike enthusiast.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 1, 2015)

mannalo said:


> Thank you jeff54. I really appreciate you detailed and very informative response. I guessed it would be for the reasons you mentioned and know that most sellers just can't be bothered with all the hassle and possible risk of a problem occuring.
> 
> I used to sell a few bits on Ebay and i too would not ship to countries like Africa and the middle east because i was always scared of being screwed over.
> 
> I am an English man living in South Korea and now on the receiving end. Lucky for me i have found a few open minded and caring people who are willing to go out of their way to help a fellow bike enthusiast.




No prob and nothing personal but, for the sake of anybody who's willing to go the distance, mannalo, Whoever is engaging in a transaction with you, you should pay them upfront with irrevocable funds.. And or I advise whoever's engaged should heed the warning, get paid up-front first. All checks, money orders cashier's check etc.  fully cleared payments, any funding source and insure it can not be recalled. 

In example before e-bay forced everybody to use paypunk, whenever I sold something or paid for an item, the terms acceptable were; nothing shipped until personal check, money order or cashier checks were fully cleared.. It caused delayed shipping of up to 2 weeks for bank clearance but nobody got robbed. 

It's not a simple matter of who, what country etc. it's a matter of international law and where the buck stops.. Those whom I mentioned above that got ripped off by scam buyers, were not buyers in Africa, India, Syria, China, South America or Russia, and or of the greatest rip-off European country currently Bulgaria. Those people who scammed my friends were in England primarily and a few in Germany. . It's fairly easy to get a paypunk master card with $10,000 credit, buy on e-bay $9-10,000 of items, then turn it around and claim the item/s were not received. Easy trick and no country has limits of character. 

You see the issue becomes complicated on both ends. A seller risks the art of scam but not just that, risks international delivery and fault.. Risks reputation that even if the buyers is not a scam, if for any reason the buyer does not receive it, no tracked proof, the seller is at fault.

Buyer burdens the greatest for need of secured payment and trust the seller ships.. Whenever I sent cash abroad, I knew the risk. I took it because 1st, I engaged the seller in conversation or reputation, and 2nd  because, it knocked out other international buyers competitive edge, buying collectable  items worth more in the USA than the country hosting the sale. Without paypunk international sellers could not easily accept checks too.  I'd bought so cheap, due to the risks involved, my competition was illuminated and, what I did buy was only when the loss would be minimal. e-bay won't let me buy from international sellers anymore unless they have paypunk, guess why? 

so, all is complicated where both can lose cash or reputation. .


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 1, 2015)

mannalo said:


> Thank you Azbug-i
> 
> Firstly best wishes to you injured dog.
> 
> ...




idk why my post didn't submit,

but the only frame I have is this 1920s kit. you should work with rusty  I suspect he has more what youre looking for! I mostly just have completes
thank you for considering me though, and for the best wishes for my pup.

https://tucson.craigslist.org/bik/4933869058.html


----------



## mannalo (Apr 1, 2015)

azbug-i said:


> idk why my post didn't submit,
> 
> but the only frame I have is this 1920s kit. you should work with rusty  I suspect he has more what youre looking for! I mostly just have completes
> thank you for considering me though, and for the best wishes for my pup.
> ...





Thanks again azbug-i 

Yes Rusty is giving me the royalty treatment, i feel very privileged to have a guy like rusty go the extra mile and help me.

Nice looking frame, thanks for sharing


----------



## mannalo (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> No prob and nothing personal but, for the sake of anybody who's willing to go the distance, mannalo, Whoever is engaging in a transaction with you, you should pay them upfront with irrevocable funds.. And or I advise whoever's engaged should heed the warning, get paid up-front first. All checks, money orders cashier's check etc.  fully cleared payments, any funding source and insure it can not be recalled.
> 
> In example before e-bay forced everybody to use paypunk, whenever I sold something or paid for an item, the terms acceptable were; nothing shipped until personal check, money order or cashier checks were fully cleared.. It caused delayed shipping of up to 2 weeks for bank clearance but nobody got robbed.
> 
> ...





Thanks again for the warning, in this case anyway i'm pretty sure both parties have a mutual level of trust and I of course will pay the full amount upfront. I have no problem at all trusting a super moderator who has been highly recommend by users in this forum. I hope others read your detailed post and can learn something from you too.

Thanks

Barrie


----------



## mannalo (Apr 1, 2015)

I forgot to share this link. 

From what i understand this is a new shipping method for Ebay called: Global Shipping Programme.

http://www.ebay.com/prf/GspOptIn

The rates and benefits for both seller and buyer alike are outstanding, i still cant believe how they can ship for so little.

All Ebay users should definitely check it out


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 1, 2015)

mannalo said:


> Thanks again for the warning, in this case anyway i'm pretty sure both parties have a mutual level of trust and I of course will pay the full amount upfront. I have no problem at all trusting a super moderator who has been highly recommend by users in this forum. I hope others read your detailed post and can learn something from you too.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Barrie





Cool hope all goes well. always glad to see the rest of the world enjoy the good ol'days of American quality and style. Not that the USA had a capital on that gig, just that it was some dam good stuff.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 1, 2015)

mannalo said:


> I forgot to share this link.
> 
> From what i understand this is a new shipping method for Ebay called: Global Shipping Programme.
> 
> ...




Yeah, and e-bay is taking the burden, another reason why they and paypunk keep taking a larger chunk out of everybody's sale. expenses burdened by all users to enhance conditions. And disclaimed to international seller/buyers:



> 3. Package clears customs and is delivered to your buyer - Item is sent quickly and *you're not responsible for loss or damage during the international transit*.





Works for e-bay and paypunk. If that's so, then all sellers inside of e-bay and paypunk are paying the insurance for it. Ultimately, every user is paying more to  help lessen seller's loses from thieves while increasing e-bay/paypunk's finger print/capital. .

E-bay was risky before paypunk took control but I knew the risks and Liked it!


----------

